# Fertigkeiten infight austauschbar?



## Chmul29 (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

kenne Diablo nicht wie viele andere von früher. Leider habe ich auch erst recht spät von der Open Beta erfahren; somit konnte ich gestern nicht mehr viel testen.

Eine Frage zu den Kampffertigkeiten: Ich kann die Fertigkeiten anscheinend nicht frei auf die Aktionsleiste ziehen, und außerdem immer nur eine auf einmal wählen. 

Sprich, ich kann anscheinend - nehmen wir mal den Demon Hunter - in einem Kampf nur mit z. B. "hungr. Pfeil" und "Schnellschuss" angreifen. Kann ich während eines Kampfes irgendwie auf z. B. die Bolas umwechseln? Oder muss ich mich vor einem Kampf entscheiden und dann erst umständlich das Menü aufmachen und die Attacke umbauen (gibt´s da einen Hotkey für)?

Sollte das so sein mit den lediglich 2 Angriffen, dann wäre das aber ein wenig ............. ääähhhh ....... tumb auf die Dauer.

danke für antworten, greetz, chmul


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2012)

Infight soll das nicht gehen, aber hat man nicht bis zu 5 Angriffe?


----------



## Chmul29 (23. April 2012)

Du hast noch 3 andere Buttons, aber mit denen kämpft man glaube ich nicht. Ist, um sich z. B. unsichtbar zu machen oder eine Falle aufzubauen. Und auch da hast Du wieder eine Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Aktionen, kannst aber nur jeweils eine auf den Button legen und verwenden. Schade, dass das so limitiert ist anscheinend ............. warum erlaubt man da nicht mehr Abwechslung? *seufz*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

6 sogar. Man kann sie frei verteilen wenn man im Menu die Option anmacht. gerade darin sich für die Gegebenheit vorher die richtigen zauber und runen zu wählen ist doch das spannende


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Also stell Dir das so vor: Du hast 1 Offensiv-Fertigkeit (Angriff) für die linke Maustaste und 1 Offensiv-Fertigkeit (Angriff) für die rechte Maustaste. Dazu kommen 4 verschiedene Zusatzfähigkeiten, die auf die Tasten 1-4 gelegt werden. Du bist allerdings so eingeschränkt, dass Du nicht selbst frei bestimmen kannst, welche Fähigkeit wohin kommt, sondern bei einer Taste innerhalb einer Kategorie wählen musst.
Beispiel:

Taste 1 hat die Fähigkeiten "Verlangsamen", "Lähmen" und "Blenden". Du kannst nun eine dieser Fähigkeiten wählen, die dann in Deiner Leiste mit der Taste 1 verfügbar ist.
Taste 2 hat die Fähigkeiten "Fliegen", "Sprinten" und "Kamikaze". Du kannst nun eine dieser Fähigkeiten wählen, die dann in Deiner Leiste mit der Taste 2 verfügbar ist.

Du kannst also die Taste 1 nicht mit den Fähigkeiten der Taste 2 belegen und umgekehrt.

Ausserdem kannst Du während dem Kampf keine Fähigkeiten wechseln.

Ahja, die Tasten 1-4 haben normalerweise ne Abklingzeit, die Angriffe auf der Maus hingegen nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. April 2012)

Das geht davatar


----------



## Jorn (23. April 2012)

Ich konnte im Kampf wechseln, allerdings hatte ich dann auf dem Skill eine kurze Abklingzeit.


----------



## Chmul29 (24. April 2012)

Aha, interessant. Aber musstest Du dann über´s Menü wechseln? Oder gibt´s dafür so was wie Shift+1 statt nur 1 zu drücken? Ohne Hotkey macht das ja keinen Sinn .....

@ichbinnichtschuld: Also, ich find das nicht so spannend, wenn ich mir vorher alles belege. Das flexible Entscheiden in der Situation ist doch viel fordernder .......... welche von meinen zig Fähigkeiten setze ich zur jeweiligen Sekunde ein? Wie verbrauche ich am optimalsten meine Ressourcen (z.B. Hass und Disziplin beim DH)? Ich will mehr machen als nur stupide linke/rechte Maustaste hämmern und ab und an 1/2/3/4 drücken .....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2012)

Dann ist das ganze vielleicht nichts für dich. In d2 gab es sogar nur links und rechtsklick. Die zauber die man zur Belegung zur Auswahl hatte beschränkten sich nur auf die 3 die man geskillt hatte. Dafür könnte man die als hotkey auf die f tasten legen um die 2 aktiven der 3 spells schnell zu wechseln.

Ich habs gar nicht mehr ausprobiert, aber man sollte auch auf 1-4 Spam spells legen können. Dafür hättest dann nen CD weniger

Macht 6 spells deiner Wahl, mehr tasten sind in rpgs doch nie belegt


----------



## Theopa (24. April 2012)

Chmul29 schrieb:


> Also, ich find das nicht so spannend, wenn ich mir vorher alles belege. Das flexible Entscheiden in der Situation ist doch viel fordernder .......... welche von meinen zig Fähigkeiten setze ich zur jeweiligen Sekunde ein? Wie verbrauche ich am optimalsten meine Ressourcen (z.B. Hass und Disziplin beim DH)? Ich will mehr machen als nur stupide linke/rechte Maustaste hämmern und ab und an 1/2/3/4 drücken .....



Also langsam frage ich mich, ob ein D3 Forum auf einer MMO-Seite so sinnvoll ist 

Ja, man hat nur 6 Tasten, und ja mal benutzt wohl zu mindestens 50% die Linke Maustaste. Der Grund dafür KÖNNTE sein, dass Diablo ein Hack&Slay ist. Und gerade die Tatsache, dass man nur ein paar Skills hat macht so ein Spiel aus. Bei D3 ist es sogar schon fast so, dass man verhältnismäßig viele Skills benützt, sah bei den Vorgängern durchaus mal anders aus.

Ich muss ebenfalls sagen, dass mir gerade das vorherige Auswählen wirklich wichtig ist. Ich muss mich zwischen AoE und Single-Target, Überlebensfähigkeit und Schaden, beim Barbar sogar zum Teil ziwschen Ranged und Melee entscheiden. Und daraus ergibt sich dann der Ablauf.

Btw: Es ist mE (weiß gerade nicht ob das noch aktuell ist oder nur zur Diskussion stand) sogar so, dass man belohnt wird, wenn man die Skills eine lange Zeit nicht wechselt. Dann erhöht sich wohl die Dropchance für die selteneren Items. 
Bin mir aber echt gerade nicht sicher, ob das nicht durch den "Kill erst mal 20 Elite-Packs und dann erst den Boss"-Buff ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Girderia (25. April 2012)

@ichbinnichtschuld

man konnte in d2 mehr einsetzen, belegst du die skills rechts mit den f tasten, konntest du entweder über die, oder teilweise (k.a. warums zum schluss nicht mehr ging) auch durch scrollen die fertigkeiten wechseln.


in d3 hab ich nur die möglichkeit gefunden: rechtsklick auf das feld (skillfenster öffnet sich), doppelklick auf den neuen skill (skill wird übernommen und das fenster geschlossen), 2-3 sek cd abwarten und loslegen


----------



## Chmul29 (25. April 2012)

Ja klar ist das ein Hack & Slay. Nur: Warum sollte man nicht pfiffig und abwechslungsreich hacken & slayen dürfen? Auch solche Spiele sollten sich doch irgendwie weiterentwickeln. 

Hack & Slay zeichnet sich für mich dadurch aus, dass Monster in Massen kommen, die dann in wahren Gemetzeln niedergemacht werden, aber nicht durch die Beschränkung auf möglichst wenige Tasten. So ein Gemetzel kann man doch auch flexibel gestalten, mit vielen verschiedenen sich abwechselnden Angriffen, Taktiken etc.

Na egal, die Diskussion will ich hier gar nicht lostreten; soll ja auch noch Leute geben, die Pong spielen.

Aber interessant von Theopa der Hinweis, dass Skill-Nicht-Wechseln belohnt wird bzw. die andere Hypothese "Kill erst mal 20 Elite-Packs und dann erst den Boss". Weiß da jemand etwas zu?

Auf jeden Fall danke für alle Eure Beitr#ge bis hierhin, lg Chmul.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. April 2012)

@girderia

sage ich doch. Man hatte nur links und rechts klick. F1-F12 waren dazu da, die zauber auf der Maus zu wechseln, aber mal ehrlich, geht da jemand mit der Hand weiter als bis F6?
Dazu kam noch wie bereits angesprochen, die skillung war fest und so hatte man 3-4 Fähigkeiten die überhaupt freigeschalten und nutzbar waren. Lvl1 skills waren selten zu gebrauchen und vieles wurde später im Baum durch bessere andere Sachen ersetzt.

Z. B. Bone necro, Zähne Spam, 2 Flüche. Später dann KnochenSpeer Spam, 2 Flüche und Mauer


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

F1-F8 warens  F9-F12 konnte man nicht nutzen. Bei der Zauberin waren 8 Slots auch genau perfekt:
F1 für nen Eisspruch
F2 für nen Feuerspruch
F3 für den Teleport
F4 für das Statikfeld
F5 für die Frostrüstung
F6 für das Manaschild
F7 für das Permablitzdings
F8 fürs Townportal


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. April 2012)

1 Möglichkeit mehr als in d3. Gleich mal bei gamestop anrufen und Vorbestellung kündigen


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Heh ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich damit ein Problem hab


----------



## Theopa (26. April 2012)

Chmul29 schrieb:


> Aber interessant von Theopa der Hinweis, dass Skill-Nicht-Wechseln belohnt wird bzw. die andere Hypothese "Kill erst mal 20 Elite-Packs und dann erst den Boss". Weiß da jemand etwas zu?



Es geht dabei mE um den sogannten "Nephalim Buff". Wie dieser momentan genau wirkt kann ich nicht sagen, es ändert sich eben noch einiges. Meines Wissens funktioniert er folgendermaßen: Man macht sich auf den Weg zu Boss X. Mit jedem Elitepack das man auf dem Weg killt erhält man einen ca. einstündigen, stackbaren Buff, der die Chance "gute" Items zu erhalten erhöht. Sobald man aber seine Skills wechselt oder das Spiel beendet erlischt der Buff. 

Wie gesagt, ohne Gewähr, aber so ist es mir in Erinnerung.


----------



## Nixname2001 (27. April 2012)

so hier nochma n paar daten zum nephalem valor buff und ein paar skill-positive aussagen von bashiok....

_"We’re working hard on balancing and testing Diablo III, and one of the major components is making sure that the end game experience is fun and exciting.  We’d like to share a few of our goals for end game:


We have an *enormous number of skill build combinations*, and we want a lot of those skill builds to be viable and interesting
While there are *millions of skill builds* available to players, *we don’t want players swapping skills* regularly to beat specific encounters as they come up
We *don’t want repeatedly running specific three-minute chunks* of the game to be the most efficient way to acquire gear for your character
While a three-minute run shouldn’t be the most efficient, we also don’t want you to feel like it’s a two-hour commitment every time you sit down to play
Bosses should still feel worth killing


*Nephalem Valor* is one of the major new systems in Diablo III and it *kicks in at level 60*. Keep in mind that this is still in testing and we’re still working out the details. Here’s how it currently works internally: Rare and Champion packs already have great loot on them.  By killing a Rare or Champion pack, not only do you get their loot, but you’ll also receive a buff granting you increased magic find and gold find.  However, if you change a skill, skill rune, passive, or leave the game, the buff disappears. As an extra reward, if you kill a boss while this buff is active, you’ll receive extra loot drops from that boss. 

The exact amount of magic find and gold find provided by the buff is still being reviewed, as is the amount of extra loot you get from a boss while the buff is active. We’re also playing around with whether or not the buff stacks, what the duration should be, and whether or not it should persist through death. We want to make sure the buff is strong enough to make staying in your current game more rewarding than creating a new game. At the same time, if the buff is too strong, it risks making shorter play sessions feel not worthwhile.

We expect this system will encourage players to stick with a skill build of their choice, select an area of the game they enjoy, and sweep it for rare and champion packs on their way to a boss, finishing off a run with a boss that’ll be worth killing. If you wanted a shorter play session you could be done at that point, but if you have more time, the path of least resistance would ideally be to stay in the same game and make your way towards the next boss."
_
hier noch der link zum beitrag.

und achso bitte seid doch alle nich so negativ und wartet was da noch auf uns zukommt, am 15 mai. übrigens soll mir mal einer erzählen wann so ein geiles spiel und was für eines die letzten jahre erschienen ist bzw. erscheint. ich hab nich ma ansatzweise eine idee was das sein könnte.

mfg


----------



## myadictivo (27. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 1 Möglichkeit mehr als in d3. Gleich mal bei gamestop anrufen und Vorbestellung kündigen



naja..das system in d3 ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. d2 hatte es ganz gut gergelt mit den F tasten. hat sich auf jeden fall "geschmeidiger" gespielt als erst ein menü öffnen zu müssen, skills rauszusuchen und dazugehörige rune zu aktivieren. und es gab durchaus klassen wo man schon nen bißl switchen mußte. auch wenn es meist nur passive skills waren, kurze buffs oder debuffs der gegner.

würde mir definitiv auch wünschen in d3 skills und runen vorgefertigt in ne quickslot leiste legen zu können und dann bequemer wechseln zu können. dann kann ich auch mit der abklingzeit leben. so wie es jetzt war, fand ich es ein bißl nervig. in der beta gings ja noch, weil man kaum sachen hatte zum auswählen. aber später hab ich irgendwie keine lust mich durch x skills / runen und passiv-gedöns zu clicken 

hab aber auch nicht groß rumexperimentiert mit dieser skill option im menü..da konnte man ja nur irgendwie durch alle skills am stück durchscrollen


----------

